
[Talk] Kafka on ZFS: Better Living Through Filesystems - johnflan
https://www.confluent.io/kafka-summit-sf18/kafka-on-zfs
======
huwfthomas
This really was a very good talk. It was delivered at a speed which I could
keep up with and at no time felt overwhelming, but we still covered a huge
amount and I learned loads!

------
anotherhue
I for one enjoyed this talk.

------
MrPotatoe
It was awesome!

